# Tesina Luz o Agua por prepago?



## mark_8916 (Mar 8, 2011)

Que tal como están? saludos a todos, hoy me gustaría saber sus opiniones sobre los siguientes temas, cabe destacar que ninguno de ellos dos es algo nuevo, solo se trata de mejorarlos.

Bueno los temas es corte automático de luz eléctrica utilizando el sistema de prepago y corte de servicio de agua potable usando el mismo método.

Empecemos por el servicio eléctrico, como les decía este método ya ha sido empleado, pero la gente no lo ha aceptado pues se basa en que la cfe hará un gran negocio pues al igual que las telefonías el cobro no es unitario y los restantes en centavos que se generan son perdidas para el usuario grades ganancias para la empresa, ademas argumentan que con este tipo de cobro se arriesgan a quedarse sin el servicio en un caso de emergencia.

En cuanto al cobro de agua por este medio, la contradicción principal es quien pagara el consumo eléctrico del sistema de medición.

Por eso les pido su opinión acerca de cual sistema creen mas viable mejorar, tomando en cuenta lo que les redacto y sus propias contradicciones.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 8, 2011)

mark_8916 dijo:


> Empecemos por el servicio eléctrico, como les decía este método ya ha sido empleado, pero la gente no lo ha aceptado pues se basa en que la cfe hará un gran negocio pues al igual que las telefonías el cobro no es unitario y los restantes en centavos que se generan son perdidas para el usuario grades ganancias para la empresa, ademas argumentan que con este tipo de cobro se arriesgan a quedarse sin el servicio en un caso de emergencia.



El verdadero problema es pasar de un plan de post-pago a uno de pre-pago, desafortunadamente en mexico ( y en muchas partes del mundo) no estamos acostumbrados a medir nuestras acciones, por lo que va a ser  muy dificil aceptar el sistema..  



mark_8916 dijo:


> En cuanto al cobro de agua por este medio, la contradicción principal es quien pagara el consumo eléctrico del sistema de medición.



Los medidores de agua de prepago son a baterias, asi que no hay cargo electrico, pero eventualmente la compañia de agua va a querer cobrar el cambio de la bateria, de todos modos el principal problema no es electronico.... es legislativo, la ley de salud prohibe la restriccion completa del servicio de agua


----------



## Dano (Mar 9, 2011)

Bajo estas condiciones:

El medidor como elemento aislado el cual se le ingresan una serie de numero y acredita X cantidad de computos para gastar.

Es un gran problema para la empresa, al pasar los años alguno de los consumidores de seguro podrá obtener el algoritmo de las tarjetas, en el mundo ideal ese usuario se callaría y viviría con energía gratis su vida, pero en el mundo real va a vender el algoritmo a muchos usuarios ocasionando perdidas altas para la empresa.

Por aqui actualmente si uno desea puede instalar medidores pre-pagos con el sistema anterior mencionado (por lo que sé), pero no todos los usuarios tienen acceso.
Se usa generalmente en la costa donde vienen muchos turistas en el verano a su casa y como no quieren pagar el cargo fijo durante el resto del año usan este sistema.

El problema de la energía del medidor de agua se puede solucionar muy facilmente con un generador colocado en la misma cañería de agua. El consumo del medidor va a ser pequeño asi que el generador también lo será.


El principal tema es: Quien va a pagar, porque de nuestros bolsillos ni lo esperen, y la empresa no creo que se haya puesto noble por el calentamiento global o la escacés de ballenas...


----------

